# Skilled worker Visa application



## Dorefamily (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, my husband, my daughter and I are starting the process of getting a skilled workers visa for canada, my husband being the main applicant. He is a carpenter. I have a few questions.

- Do we need full contracts from each employer and signed references since he was 18yrs/or when he starting working ?
- As my husband is the main applicant do they need full contracts and signed 
references from employers for me too ?
- Do we need to do a language test ? (We are from Ireland)

any advice from people who have recently applied would be great.
Thanks
Becky


----------



## simonspooner (Jan 23, 2011)

Dorefamily said:


> Hi, my husband, my daughter and I are starting the process of getting a skilled workers visa for canada, my husband being the main applicant. He is a carpenter. I have a few questions.
> 
> - Do we need full contracts from each employer and signed references since he was 18yrs/or when he starting working ?
> - As my husband is the main applicant do they need full contracts and signed
> ...


Hi There

Unsure about the contracts from each employer!!! Sorry 

For the language test, as far as im aware the principal applicant need only take the test, please see details below. There is a test centre in Cork or Dublin

i cannot post the weblink, but if you go to the canadian government page they have a link to the IELTS page which shows where you can be tested

hope that helps

simon


----------

